# CamoClad ATV



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok I have learned alot on this project so I'll share what info I have. HDPE is what most ATV's are made of and it is great but hard to repair or paint. First don't buy any of the plastic paint it will not stick I don't care how you prep the surface. Second most plastic adhesive will not work I don't care how you prep the surface. Third plastic welding, it will work but make sure you have the right rods for the plastic your working with, HDPE is almost like wax so it's hard to deal with. I used a soldering iron and a piece of plastic bucket for my rods. (look at the recycle logo to find out the type of plastic you have). It's not easy or is it pretty but so far my "welds" seem to be holding. Now painting polyethylene, I don't think there is anything that will stick but I got it to hold a little. I have a red atv and didn't want the red to show even if it was underneath so I painted it. How can I get this to stick?? Well I did the clean up with a solvent, scuffed the surface with a 3m pad and then sprayed it with 3m adhesive, gives it a rough texture but not unlike undercoating. Finally I used the Fusion plastic paint and sprayed the under side. So far it's holding up well and I figure it will give a little cushion for any thing kicked up from driving. I have only one more item I want to try and that is the poly adhesive shown on "You Tube" as I have some repairs to do an the back fenders. I'll keep you posted.
GED


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*CamoClad ATV I'm done!*

The first thing I'll say is the camoclad is not that easy to apply. I watched the video and it looks easy but it's really hard to keep the wrinkles out. I gave up and now I have a few wrinkles but the overall effect looks good. This is the final result from my $500 ATV, replaced the left rear bearings,cleaned the carb,rear mechanical brakes and cable,front brakes and master cylinder.
Took all the plastic off and cleaned sanded brushed the frame and repainted, did the plastic with the camo and the paint underneath. My so far under a $1000 ATV that runs great and I think looks pretty good.

GED


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

It looks good but it aint got no motor?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks real good. Now............Go get it MUDDY!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

danduhman said:


> It looks good but it aint got no motor?


Its one of the older artic cats(250cc i believe) the motor is mounted further back in the chassis than standard. Its more back under the rear rack of the 4 wheeler.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

where did you get the skin from 

phil


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

wrinkles or not you did a good job. I have a Honda I have had since new in 95. It sits in my shop up on blocks for the past 4 years.


----------



## BlackHillRanch (Jan 25, 2010)

danduhman said:


> It looks good but it aint got no motor?


It runs on imagination :wink:


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

danduhman said:


> It looks good but it aint got no motor?





BlackHillRanch said:


> It runs on imagination :wink:


according to Barney you can do anything with your imagination!!! lol:rotfl:


----------



## grids (May 18, 2009)

Great job on the camo atv - we went this route www.camo4u.com which is basically the same stuff as the camoclad, but they offer a lifetime warranty on the fading....


----------

